# DISPLAYS



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW SOME OF YOUR DISPLAYS ARE GREAT! THOUGHT I WOULD SHOW MINE AS WELL, GOT THE CURIO CABINETS FROM SOME NICE PEOPLE I DID A DRYWALL JOB FOR.


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

PIC #2


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

PIC #3


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

PIC #4


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

PIC #5


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

OOPS


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

#6


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

#7


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2007)

OOPS AGAIN!!!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool Danny. I love your displays.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 19, 2007)

veryy nice displays! I need to get my stuff more organized haha


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 19, 2007)

you got it like me, bottles all over!  I like the all glass cabinet, shows off the bottles well.  What is the sided green squat?


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 21, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMPLIMENTS, I AM PROUD OF MY FINDS AS IM SURE YOU ALL ARE, AWESOME PIECES OF HISTORY... THE GREEN BOTTLE IS A 8 SIDED IRON PONTILED SODA NO EMBOSSING, FROM A 18503/60 DIG, IT WAS AWESOME , SOME CATHEDRAL PEPPERSAUCE FOUND , A COBALT SEVERANCE FOUND NEAR MINT, A WARNERS, A 1867 SHIELD NICKLE,AND SOME OTHER COOL STUFF, THATWAS MY LAST DIG SO FAR THIS YEAR...


----------



## idigjars (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice display cabinets and nice bottles.  Thanks for sharing those pics.   Paul


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll echo everyone elses' sentiments...NICE.[8D]
 My wife would kill for those doll parts & heads...[]


----------

